# Höre mich selber über Mikro



## Gocu (25. Januar 2009)

Hey Buffis,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auf meinem PC Windows neu draufgespielt. Jetzt habe ich seit dem 2. Tag das Problem das ich mich selber durch mein Mikro höre, auch wenn ich nicht in TS, Skype oder so bin (Früher kam das nie vor). Ich habe die Soundkarte Sound Blaster Audigy SE Soundkarte

So und hier noch 2 Screens von meinen Einstellungen

http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=37077432ry3.png

http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=73228524as3.png

Hoffe das reicht als Informationen, wenn nciht einfach nochmal bescheid sagen


----------



## neo1986 (25. Januar 2009)

Mal neue treiber installiert oder die treiber nochmal installiert? Ich glaube nämlich nicht das die mitgeliferten treiber vista tauglich sind wenn ich mir das datum anschaue seid wann es das ding bei Amazon giebt.


----------



## Gocu (25. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Mal neue treiber installiert oder die treiber nochmal installiert? Ich glaube nämlich nicht das die mitgeliferten treiber vista tauglich sind wenn ich mir das datum anschaue seid wann es das ding bei Amazon giebt.



Nene ist nur Vista Design^^

Und installiert ist der neuste


----------



## neo1986 (25. Januar 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Nene ist nur Vista Design^^
> 
> Und installiert ist der neuste



Naja keine ahnung is halt pech das dus net in nem Computerladen gekauft hast sonst könnteste da mal nachfragen. Hastes mal mit nem anderen mikro versucht? Vielleicht liegts ja dadran.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Januar 2009)

Systemsteuerung > Sounds und Audiogeräte > Bei dem Reiter Lautestärke auf Gerätelautstärke "Erweitert"
Da unter Eigenschaften schaun das der Punkt bei Wiedergabe ist und bei Mikrofon ein Hacken. Mit ok bestätigen und dann bei Mikofon ein Hacken bei "Ton aus" - dann solltest du nicht nicht mehr selber hören.


----------



## Gocu (25. Januar 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung > Sounds und Audiogeräte > Bei dem Reiter Lautestärke auf Gerätelautstärke "Erweitert"
> Da unter Eigenschaften schaun das der Punkt bei Wiedergabe ist und bei Mikrofon ein Hacken. Mit ok bestätigen und dann bei Mikofon ein Hacken bei "Ton aus" - dann solltest du nicht nicht mehr selber hören.



Vielen Dank, hat super geklappt. Hab sowas auch schon in Foren gefunden nur leider wurde das nie beschrieben was man wo ändern muss. Kenne mich bei den Soundeinstellungen ahlt nich aus^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Januar 2009)

Hatte das Problem selbst ne zeitlang und bin dann über Google und rumprobiern glücklicherweise nach einiger Zeit draufgekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

